# Stained Glass



## holmqer (Sep 16, 2012)

Tried an idea from a recent Woodturning with using Jo Sonja colors to create a stained glass look. Combined it with some piercing. Had to add some dragonflies in honor of a recent demo at our club by Binh Pho. Norway Maple around 7" (18 cm) across. Finished with waterborne lacquer.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 16, 2012)

Uh, Eric, I don't know how to break it to you, but somebody done poked a bunch of holes in your stained glass bowl! I love the dragonflies!


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice, I am very jealous of your talents with the bowls!


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 16, 2012)

Great looking bowl, Eric. Got a pic showing more of the paint job?


----------



## plantman (Sep 16, 2012)

holmqer said:


> Tried an idea from a recent Woodturning with using Jo Sonja colors to create a stained glass look. Combined it with some piercing. Had to add some dragonflies in honor of a recent demo at our club by Binh Pho. Norway Maple around 7" (18 cm) across. Finished with waterborne lacquer.


 
 Eric; I take it this is more of a fruit bowl than a punch bowl !! Excellent craftsmanship !! I also would like to see more of the stained glass effect. Keep up the A+ work. Jim S


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 16, 2012)

Why no pic's...one doesn't count!! Really!? Eric...show the bowl off bud...cool idea and I'd really like to see the 360!


----------



## randyrls (Sep 17, 2012)

That looks exquisite!

Some time ago, I made some pens from a "Stained Glass" blank (PSI?) and while it does look like stained glass, there isn't any light going thru to make it shine.

Your bowl makes me wonder if it is possible to take some transparent / translucent resin and fill the holes in the bowl???


----------



## holmqer (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks all,

Here are some shots of the bottom. The method is to use a black background (black spray paint) then mask that with 1/4" tape to create the effect of the framework between the glass panels. Then brush on Jo Sonja Iridescent Acrylics. These are actually better described as Interference colors, they are almost invisible on a light background, and vivid shimmery colors on a black background. They change color and intensity with viewing angle.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the extra pics Eric - that's a sweet looking project!


----------

